# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Java moss keep on dying

## Gareth tan

Hi i always have plants im my tank that dont require co2 and they always grow well. However i always find difficulty growing the moss or even keeping it green. Any idea what im doing wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## genki89

Water temperature too high? Moss require cool water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gareth tan

I dont think so. By the way will the moss die if i turn in my lights for too long?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kalkwasser

Your water parameter could be the issue.

----------

